# 96101 vs 96103



## jenniferleepeeler (Nov 15, 2011)

Situation

Patient has an exam by computer but the computer is scoring only.  According to CMS the 96103 is not used if the computer is scoring only.  They recommend using the physician appropriately which interprets 96101.  

If we perform test with scoring only do we bill 96101 exam with face to face time?

I would appreciate any imput on this.

Thank you


----------

